# (pics) Need your help identifying this man...



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

Trespasser/poacher caught by a game cam. I believe it was Archer County. If you know who he is, please post it at http://www.deertexas.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=1&t=002196#000023 or email the info to me at [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Billy Bob??


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Lol*

It looks like Tim Redding! lol Sorry, not to make light of your situation, it was just who I thought of when I saw him.

Zac


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Looks like one dumb *****!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

don't cha juss lub teknologee!!!

Is it Dusty Barber?

What an idiot!! I hope you catch him. Maybe he and Dusty can be cell mates.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Betcha his gun cost mer then his house!!!!!!!


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

looks like he was posing for the cam.


----------



## fishnfetish (Jun 25, 2004)

*Poacher*

You probably have two poachers. They seem to travel in pairs. In the first picture it looks like he is talking and trying to point someting out to another person. Good luck.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

saltaholic said:


> Betcha his gun cost mer then his house!!!!!!!


Its probably stolen


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

I have to ask, why are the photos cropped?
trail cams dont shoot in portrait orientation either. whats up with that?

I wouldn't be forming a lynch mob over doctored photos or partial photos


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Scott - I would recommend taking these photographs to the local sheriffs office, the county police and the depatment of public safety as well. Chances are he has a record and has been in trouble before. Good luck, I hope you catch the varmit!


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

he might have been hunting looters.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Cutter, the original, uncropped photos, in landscape format, can be viewed at the URL on DeerTexas' original post.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

> Cutter, the original, uncropped photos, in landscape format, can be viewed at the URL on DeerTexas' original post.


ah yes, you are correct. I checked the link earlier, but my company's web sense blocked the photos (they were hosted on a free site). thanks for the clarification..

should be fun to see Scott Thrash in action again.


----------



## jeepin1000 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Photos*



Cutter said:


> I have to ask, why are the photos cropped?
> trail cams dont shoot in portrait orientation either. whats up with that?
> 
> I wouldn't be forming a lynch mob over doctored photos or partial photos


Click on the link to see the full photos.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

I know a bunch of folks in archer and young counties.. I will give them this link and see if they might know who he is...


----------



## swamp_aggie (Feb 8, 2005)

i may know who it is pm me and give me some more info like location and date


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*Not Funny*

I wouldn't be laughing if he was stealing for me...This is bs, and I would 2nd taking it to authorities. Do you patrol your land....


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

I hope he get chiggers all over his body.


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

Silverspoon said:


> Scott - I would recommend taking these photographs to the local sheriffs office, the county police and the depatment of public safety as well. Chances are he has a record and has been in trouble before. Good luck, I hope you catch the varmit!


Pics have been given to Sheriff and Game Warden. Thanks. 

Swamp Aggie - email from the hunter on the lease should be comin your way soon...

Thanks, y'all.
Scott-


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

I showed that pic to some folks in Scotland and Windthorst.. no body recognized him, but I did meet another hunter that had captured some game cam pics of some other poacher on his place just south of there in Young county.. sure sounds like we are eat up with poachers in that area.. I am sure that someone will ID this guy..


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

The local Game Wardens know most of the poachers there's nothing new with that. You must have a very quiet camera. Most of the time the camera comes up missing. I know a few Wardens that would wait this idiot out.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Are you allowed to shoot poachers? I mean they are trespassing and stealing.


----------



## Jolly (Oct 6, 2005)

I am the hunter that posted the pictures on the Deertexas site. The pictures were from September 4th. We are about 20 miles south of Wichita Falls in Archer county. Any help identifying this individual will be greatly appreciated. The camera is not mine. It is another hunter on the lease. I am told it was well hidden. Since it was daytime, there was no flash. Since it is digital, there is no audible click or film advance. It's pretty gutsy poaching on our lease with a rifle any way. There is almost always someone there. Anyone can feel free to e-mail me or p.m. me anytime.


----------



## keiser (Aug 21, 2005)

The guy looks like an idiot. Hopefully he will get caught.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Say it was a hunting accident very few convictions if any. Trespassors will be shot Survivors shot twice.


----------



## TOP FLIGHT (Jun 10, 2005)

*What is the bag limit?*

Where can I get my poacher stamp?

John


----------



## Jolly (Oct 6, 2005)

I just thought I'd post to this thread again to keep it current, and make sure everyone gets to read it. I think we hit a dead end on this one. No one knows the guy so far.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

Is there anyway you can e-mail those pics to my home [email protected] My nephew is a DPS trooper in Archer County. My thoughts are if this guy is punk enough to poach he probably is doing other things that local law enforcement would know about and possibly be able to identify him. Send me the pics and I will send them to him. That would be pretty cool if we nailed him.


----------



## Dav1500 (Feb 15, 2005)

I think it would be good if someone shot a poachers when they saw them on the property.Mabey it will send a message to all the other ones out there that they just need to find their own land to hunt on or do some public hunting.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Dav1500 said:


> I think it would be good if someone shot a poachers when they saw them on the property.Mabey it will send a message to all the other ones out there that they just need to find their own land to hunt on or do some public hunting.


Dont think you wouldn't go to prison for that if caught. You would.
Let'um walk , it aint worth the hassel.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

how bout just beat the living snot out of them then?


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

Dav1500 said:


> I think it would be good if someone shot a poachers when they saw them on the property.Mabey it will send a message to all the other ones out there that they just need to find their own land to hunt on or do some public hunting.


 I agree, but I'd hate to shoot someone that wasnt a poacher, by accident. Last year I was in my blind and I heard a truck coming into our ranch, they looked suspiscious. They didnt see me as my blind was kind of hidden in trees but as they turned a corner they noticed my truck and hauld *** back out of there. To this day I dont know what their intentions were, if they were family, if they wanted to poach, or what.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

While hunting in Brackettville a few years ago, we had trouble with Wet Backs stealing us blind. They would steal your battery and timer from your feeder, break into the house and take anything they could use, sleep in your stands and constantly walk through the property. We had to rebuild our feeders and have the timers and batteries inside metal lock boxes, lock the stands, and put up 1/2" rebar across the windows and doors. After a few well placed Claw Traps snapped a few hands and or feet, they stopped messing about our place. Seems they followed the fence lines and had markings at the corner posts that told others if the property beyond was friend or foe. We found fresh markings on all our corner posts that I guess told others to beware this property. Also, we started leaving can good outside on the picnic table, along with old boots and clothes for them to eat and wear. We never had another break in.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

I think it is just one of those Cabela's or Academy catalog shots of the models acting like they are hunting in the field. He looks to be sporting a nice black tee, with the Browning Stainless stalker in 300 mag..............


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Sight Cast said:


> I think it is just one of those Cabela's or Academy catalog shots of the models acting like they are hunting in the field. He looks to be sporting a nice black tee, with the Browning Stainless stalker in 300 mag..............


Thats a good one, you might be rite.


----------



## Dav1500 (Feb 15, 2005)

Redfishr-lol i didnt say i was going to shoot em-but as i was sittin down reading the rest of the posts and speckle-catcher made a good point-just beat the Sh** out of them and then get it put on the news or in papers or hunting magazines so that every poacher out there will see what happens when they run into a land owner.

And i didn't think you could go to jail if u are the actual land owner and there is someone not authorized to be on ur property and if they are carrying a gun- that makes it threatening to the landowner- i think if this was the case it would be alittle different in the outcome of you not going to jail or not. Its the same as shooting someone that walked into your house at 4am carrying a gun right?


----------



## justjohn (May 21, 2004)

Just remember what happened last year in Wisconsin. This trespasser killed 6 and wounded 2.



http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2004/11/30/national/main658296.shtml


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Bury 'em. Go about your bidness.


----------



## Jolly (Oct 6, 2005)

WAL1809, you've got mail.


----------



## Crabby-D (Jun 15, 2004)

Deer Texas, 
Have you printed color copies of the picture and posted them at nearby gas stations, feed stores, restaurants etc. or contacted the area Game Warden?

I hope you are able to catch and prosecute that poaching piece of trash.


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

Good idea, Crabby! I'll suggest it!


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

If you catch him. May I suggest the 3 S's.
Shoot
Shovel
Shutup


----------



## keiser (Aug 21, 2005)

has this clown been caught yet?


----------

